# Embed youtube videos...



## bigray327 (Apr 14, 2000)

vBulletin has the ability to use <youtube> </youtube> tags to embed YouTube videos. A ton of people are linking videos from there on a daily basis, so I recommend that the admins enable that feature here.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

I too would like to see this feature added. If not for all members, at least for TC Club members.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Thirded


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Fourthed.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

what's lag time for dialup users? is there a window right away that you can stop the video from loading or must you wait until it starts to cancel? Just like 1920x1280 pics that kill loading on dialup, if these vids auto load then anyone on dialup will take quite a hit or may not even be able to view a thread 'enough'. Of course now that i say i dont want feature, it will become one tomorrow 

on a more un-serious note, i saw adam get hacked up pretty good by the forum for even posting a youtube vid  so it seems like a dangerous thing to do anyway. Plus arent there copyright issues or can we link to anything we want from youtube if this new embedding takes place?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

newsposter said:


> what's lag time for dialup users? is there a window right away that you can stop the video from loading or must you wait until it starts to cancel? Just like 1920x1280 pics that kill loading on dialup, if these vids auto load then anyone on dialup will take quite a hit or may not even be able to view a thread 'enough'. Of course now that i say i dont want feature, it will become one tomorrow


Uh, embedded YouTube videos don't automatically play. Or even load, for that matter.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

maybe my understanding of embed is incorrect then  I just dont understand what the difference is between what is trying to be accomplished here vs someone posting a link to the video, which is currently done


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Neenahboy said:


> Uh, embedded YouTube videos don't automatically play. Or even load, for that matter.


As an aside, I just learned from Diggnation that you actually can set them to automatically play (along with some other tricks) - but moreso I think when you are hand-coding and not using a forum tag like is being suggested here.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

is there a site someone can show me that shows what this embed means because i honestly thought embedding means when i open a post, a pic or whatever displays without any other user interaction...basically the difference between

www.totallyasdfasdsajunksite.com/image123.jpg (you must click to see it)








(where an actual picture would show up here)


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Uh, embedded YouTube videos don't automatically play. Or even load, for that matter.


Phew, I was ready to say "whoah, hold on a second there Hoss!" Assuming you are correct, then no problem.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

newsposter said:


> is there a site someone can show me that shows what this embed means because i honestly thought embedding means when i open a post, a pic or whatever displays without any other user interaction...basically the difference between


See this thread for some embedded video examples:

http://hfboards.com/showthread.php?t=641733

Just to reiterate, I think this feature should be exclusive to TC Club members to prevent spam.


----------

